# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  Vài món lung tung

## haki

điều khiển cảm biến omron S3D2CKD giá 300K/cục (SL 14 cục)

----------


## haki

Con PLC mitsu Fx1N-60MR-001 hàng như hình. cấp điện thấy báo đèn power. bật công tắc run không thấy sáng đèn, hên xui 300K

----------


## Daedelus

Bác mở cái nắp ra bật cái côn tắc lên run xem đèn run có sáng ko, về cơ bản đèn run sáng và ko báo lỗi là OK rồi, còn muốn test đầu vào ra phải có cáp nạp, kết nối nạp thử đoạn chương trình xem đầu ra chết con nào ko là dc, dòng này chạy bằng rơ le nhưng tuổi thọ của role cũng bền phết, e dùng 5 6 năm nay chưa chết con nào

----------


## haki

có 2 con khởi động từ schneider  65A, mã LC1D65A  hàng made in India

Thông số kỹ thuật

·        Điện áp: 3 pha 380-400 V

·        Dòng điện: 65 A

·        Công suất: 30 KW

·        Khởi động từ loại LC1D, dùng cho điều khiển động cơ có công suất lên tới 75 KW, tải AC3

·        Cuộn dây điều khiển có điện áp điều khiển AC, DC hoặc loại DC tiêu thụ ít năng lượng

·        Tích hợp 2 tiếp điểm phụ, 1 NO và 1  NC

·        Độ bền cơ khí với độ bền điện cao - 30 triệu lần đóng cắt cho congtactor từ 9 - 38A

·        Tấm che ở mặt trước ngăn không cho bụi thâm nhập khởi động từ

·        Cuộn dây điều khiển có thể thay thế lẫn nhau



Hàng còn rất mới. bụi bẩn vì dính dầu mỡ 


Giá 300/1c ; bác nào lấy cả 2 thì 550K. Hàng bao sài bao dùng, lỗi lầm bao quay đầu.*  đã bán*


Lọc nguồn 3 pha của Nemic Lamda TDK. hàng made Japan 

-Lọc 10 A và 30A giá 650K 2 cái




Lọc cosel 20A Japan hàng bị nứt vỏ nhẹ do vận chuyển, bao sử dụng. giá thanh lý -* đã bán*

[ATTACH=CONFIG]30155[/ATTACH
]

----------


## haki

cập nhật vài món mới

----------


## winstarvn

> Lọc cosel 20A Japan hàng bị nứt vỏ nhẹ do vận chuyển, bao sử dụng. giá thanh lý 160K/2
> 
> [ATTACH=CONFIG]30155[/ATTACH
> ]


cho em đặt gạch 2 em này nha bác.

----------


## haki

2 e này đã bán ạ

----------


## haki

Mới kiếm đươc 2 trái khế lớn  :Smile: ). hàng chưa định giá. bác nào biết giá thông não em phát.

----------


## haki

mới về thêm quả khế cụ

----------


## haki

2 em step size 86 dài 90mm giá 600K/đôi.bóc máy còn rất mới, quay êm

----------


## ktshung

em đăng ký sờ tép 86 nhé

----------


## skydn

> 2 em step size 86 dài 90mm giá 600K/đôi.bóc máy còn rất mới, quay êm


em lấy con màu xanh 3.3A nha bác

----------

zms20052000

----------


## quangcaohoanglong

> Mới kiếm đươc 2 trái khế lớn ). hàng chưa định giá. bác nào biết giá thông não em phát.


cho em con moron nhé bác

----------


## thuyetnq

> Con PLC mitsu Fx1N-60MR-001 hàng như hình. cấp điện thấy báo đèn power. bật công tắc run không thấy sáng đèn, hên xui 300K


Mình lấy cái nầy  nha anh.
[QUOTE=haki;98853]

Cho mình xin số tk vietcombank nhé.

----------


## haki

bác cho e sdt để e gửi thôg tin tài khoản

----------


## haki

đã bán PLC và động cơ omron

----------


## Daedelus

Con cảm biến Omron của bác là loại cảm biến gì vậy bác

----------


## haki

> Con cảm biến Omron của bác là loại cảm biến gì vậy bác


Là bộ xử lý cảm biến ạ, cảm biến loại nào cũng dc chỉ cần out 24V và là loại NPN, thường là đầu vào cảm biến quang, cảm biến mực chất lỏng. out relay dạng AND và OR thời gian cảm biến, có chỉnh thời gian trễ 1-10s

----------


## Daedelus

Ok bác, e tưởng là bộ chuyển tín hiệu sang 4-20 mA chứ bộ này thì ko cần thiết cho lắm

----------


## haki

demo 2 bộ bơm keo musashi nhật bản hàng thanh lý, phần đầu ống vào bị rút cút nối. nội tạng còn nguyên. các bác xem máy đag sài nối cút thế nào rồi nối lại cút nối là ok
con to không có kính che đồng hồ đo khí.

Con nhỏ 180K 
con to 220K



demo nó như thế này

----------


## duytrungcdt

> demo 2 bộ bơm keo musashi nhật bản hàng thanh lý, phần đầu ống vào bị rút cút nối. nội tạng còn nguyên. các bác xem máy đag sài nối cút thế nào rồi nối lại cút nối là ok
> con to không có kính che đồng hồ đo khí.
> 
> Con nhỏ 180K 
> con to 220K
> 
> Đính kèm 30588Đính kèm 30589Đính kèm 30590Đính kèm 30591Đính kèm 30592Đính kèm 30593Đính kèm 30594Đính kèm 30595
> 
> demo nó như thế này
> Đính kèm 30596


cái này đẩy keo gì vậy bác ơi

----------


## haki

keo cố định chân linh kiện, keo j cũng dc, tùy mục đích của bác thôi

----------


## duytrungcdt

> keo cố định chân linh kiện, keo j cũng dc, tùy mục đích của bác thôi


thank bác 
em định đùn keo nhiệt chắc ko ổn

----------


## haki

> thank bác 
> em định đùn keo nhiệt chắc ko ổn


keo nhiệt thì bác sài súng bóp keo cho tiện

----------


## haki

Cục nguồn ổn áp Claude lyons LVC250 mande in England

input 187 - 253V ; 18-63hz
output 220V+6% ; 2.5A  550VA. cỡ 380W

dùng lọc nguồn và ổn áp cho thiết bị yêu cầu nguồn 220V sạch, chuyên dụng cho các thiết bị xử lý âm thanh, xử lý giọng nói. các thiết bị micro và máy tính mini.
các bác mua về chạy nguồn cho thiết bị điều khiển là đúng bài.
 nặng tầm 20Kg. 
thông số tra ở đây https://www.dropbox.com/s/44l87aq7t2...34450.pdf?dl=0
giá bán 1tr6

----------


## haki

Thank lý 2 cục lọc 10A và 30A. giá đi nhanh 600K/2

----------


## haki

Bộ bánh xe của xe nâng hàng đẩy tay. chịu tải trọng lớn.
 hàng mới chưa sài. chưa bóc băng keo bánh. còn trơn êm
giá bộ nhỏ đường kính bánh 50 : 380
bộ lớn đường kính bánh 75 : 480
bộ lớn lẻ 2 bánh: 200K



*Đã bán*

----------


## haki

> demo 2 bộ bơm keo musashi nhật bản hàng thanh lý, phần đầu ống vào bị rút cút nối. nội tạng còn nguyên. các bác xem máy đag sài nối cút thế nào rồi nối lại cút nối là ok
> con to không có kính che đồng hồ đo khí.
> 
> Con nhỏ 180K 
> con to 220K
> 
> Đính kèm 30588
> 
> demo nó như thế này
> Đính kèm 30596



2 bộ này đã bán.
có gần chục bộ nữa trong kho.  bác nào cần alo e

----------


## haki

Xi lanh khí nén shako. hành trình 150mm, trục 20mm. đủ pad bắt. 
giá 500K

----------


## haki

module RS232 to RS485 của Fastech 120K/em

----------


## haki

cảm biến lưu lượng hàng mới chưa sài. lưu lượng từ 2-20l
. chi tiết xem ở đây 
https://www.tokyokeiso.co.jp/english...0_TG-F786E.pdf

gia 200K/cái

----------


## vuonganhvutb

Có bác nào có servo 12v khoảng 200-500 xung không ship em vs ạ. Chỗ em khó kiếm quá.

----------

